# Small change regarding signatures



## Chris (Nov 5, 2006)

Sigs will now only be shown once per user, per page in a thread. If you quick-reply, you'll see your sig, but if you refresh, it'll only show on the first of your posts in a given thread.

Reason being, there's a Rules link up top, but nobody ever reads the forum rules anyway, myself included. I really, really don't like big sig images, and since this is the one small pocket 'o the internet that I can do something about it, I will.  I've always asked for small sigs, but lately the mods and I have been editing a ton of user profiles snipping out giant images. We'll still be doing it, but at least this way those of you who are like me and don't need to see a 500x100 ad for someone's band 4 times in a thread won't have to.

I'll re-enable them if I can/have time to come up with something that auto-limits the size, but it's really low on my to-do list.

Any complaints, just send Shannon a PM with pictures of bunnies.


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2006)

like this.


----------



## nyck (Nov 5, 2006)

Awesome addition. 



(this is pretty much the most advanced forum on the net that I go to lol)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 5, 2006)

Nifty, I think it works better with the last post, though...or at least that's what I'm used to.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 5, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Nifty, I think it works better with the last post, though...or at least that's what I'm used to.


yeah that would seem to make more sense to me too


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Nifty, I think it works better with the last post, though...or at least that's what I'm used to.



Your opinion is duely noted, but this is the way it's going to be.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 5, 2006)

Whatever happened to everyone having small sigs? I actually don't like the big sigs, some of them are rediculous, small and simple is how it should be. 

Anyhow, nice work, Chris.


----------



## Drew (Nov 5, 2006)

The degree to which this moification is badass is probably best described as it's the sort of thing I never even considered, "man, it'd be nice if.." - awesome.


----------



## darren (Nov 6, 2006)

I have sigs turned off anyway, but thanks for the mod! Maybe i'll turn sigs on to see if there's anything i've been missing.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 6, 2006)

sounds like a good idea, i guess it means that slower connections wont spazz out when veiwing sig heavy threads... now if only they could view all the guitar porn, silly slow conections


----------



## Michael (Nov 6, 2006)

Cool feature. 

I'll miss not seeing Spoongirl's sig as much, I love that thing.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 6, 2006)

Admit it Chris, you're just showing off with your V Bulletin skills aren't you


----------



## Nik (Nov 6, 2006)

This new feature is only gonna make me put a lot more crap in my sig


----------



## Leon (Nov 6, 2006)

darren said:


> I have sigs turned off anyway, but thanks for the mod! Maybe i'll turn sigs on to see if there's anything i've been missing.


apparently, not a thing!


Nik said:


> This new feature is only gonna make me put a lot more crap in my sig


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2006)

Nik said:


> This new feature is only gonna make me put a lot more crap in my sig



Part of my leet vB skill is to make it say "I'm gay" and remove your ability to change it.


----------

